# I blame Hans Zimmer



## Old Timer (May 25, 2018)

How crazy is this? How stupid am I?

I was walking my dog Pippin this morning and had this daydream that Hans Zimmer bought my Tenor Ukulele sample library https://www.sampleism.com/Old-Timer/product/tenor-uke/

Then he announced that he was using it for his next blockbuster soundtrack. 

It was v. vivid and I lost myself to it. In my head I was being interviewed. I was saying, 'Yes, well I was surprised when I found out. And I did wonder whether a ukulele was the best instrument for a film about a massive alien invasion but when I heard the soundtrack it made total sense...' 

I came to and looked down to see Pippin having a poo and I laughed out loud at myself as I picked up her do-ings (in a bag), laughed at how stupid I am. 

On the way home I fell back into it and was being interviewed again and I was telling the reporter how Hans had contacted me and wanted me to create sounds for his next film and how I was going to use bicycle wheels and glasses from the kitchen and I was lost to it all over again. 

It was only when I got home I realised that I'd dropped my keys somewhere in the field and I was locked out.

So, Mr Zimmer! I hope you're listening. See what trouble you've caused...


----------



## mjsalam (May 25, 2018)

Old Timer said:


> How crazy is this? How stupid am I?
> 
> I was walking my dog Pippin this morning and had this daydream that Hans Zimmer bought my Tenor Ukulele sample library https://www.sampleism.com/Old-Timer/product/tenor-uke/
> 
> ...



Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 25, 2018)

1. Not crazy. 2. Not stupid. 3. Honest and funny as hell. 

Nicely told. I don't know you. But if you're music is this honest, I want to hear it.


----------



## Old Timer (May 25, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> 1. Not crazy. 2. Not stupid. 3. Honest and funny as hell.
> 
> Nicely told. I don't know you. But if you're music is this honest, I want to hear it.



Hi SchnookyPants (great name by the way)... My music isn't much cop. Never has been. But I try, and enjoy trying. Some people it just flows out of. For me I work at it, but it's always clunky and laboured. Glad you liked my story though. I laughed at myself which is a good thing I guess. Happy ending is that my keys were found and I have them back. Pippin is curled up in front of a TV show about baking (v. popular in the UK) and my better half is cooking prawn stir fry. I am still waiting for Hans to contact me about the new movie. I don't know what's keeping him...


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 25, 2018)

That damned GDPR... 'probably botched the whole thing. _You guys could've stayed in...
_
Nice sounding VSTi, btw - may have to plunk my money down.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 25, 2018)

Amazing advertising.


----------



## Old Timer (May 26, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> That damned GDPR... 'probably botched the whole thing. _You guys could've stayed in...
> _
> Nice sounding VSTi, btw - may have to plunk my money down.



Ha! Funny! Glad you like the sound of Tenor Uke. If you do buy it, thank you very much. And thank you very much if you don't buy it too. It's my first Kontakt instrument and I'm sure I made a lot of mistakes but I like to think it has it's own sound. My brother did the artwork btw, so it's a family affair.


----------



## Heledir (May 30, 2018)

Old Timer said:


> How crazy is this? How stupid am I?
> 
> It was v. vivid and I lost myself to it. In my head I was being interviewed. I was saying, 'Yes, well I was surprised when I found out. And I did wonder whether a ukulele was the best instrument for a film about a massive alien invasion but when I heard the soundtrack it made total sense...'



This is very recognizable! 
I've had, like, entire roundtable discussion with musician/composers I admire when taking walks or cycling around. 
I remember having a great conversation with Einar Selvik once. It'd be very odd if he remembers it too, though -- and cause for scientific study.


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 30, 2018)

I've gotta' start walking more.


----------



## Old Timer (May 30, 2018)

Heledir said:


> This is very recognizable!
> I've had, like, entire roundtable discussion with musician/composers I admire when taking walks or cycling around.
> I remember having a great conversation with Einar Selvik once. It'd be very odd if he remembers it too, though -- and cause for scientific study.


Love it. Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## enyawg (May 30, 2018)

My next marketing strategy for you my friend would be to actually release a massive alien invasion library. We (& -Hz-) could then morph your Tenor Uke with some massive interplanetary hits... 

But quite seriously I like this little library... mahogany tone is nice in Empty House. Another customer coming your way soon!


----------



## fretti (May 30, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Amazing advertising.


Seems like we all start to learn from a certain company with great marketing and advertising


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 30, 2018)

fretti said:


> Seems like we all start to learn from a certain company with great marketing and advertising


Haha yes! :D

I actually like his instrument though from the demos, will probably get this. Haha, just like with our favorite advertisement masters it all works.


----------



## Old Timer (May 30, 2018)

enyawg said:


> My next marketing strategy for you my friend would be to actually release a massive alien invasion library. We (& -Hz-) could then morph your Tenor Uke with some massive interplanetary hits...
> 
> But quite seriously I like this little library... mahogany tone is nice in Empty House. Another customer coming your way soon!


Thanks so much enyawg. Your comment made me laugh out loud. I'm glad you like the Tenor Uke library. It is a beautiful ukulele, with a sweet tone. My brother gave it to me because he decided it was too shiny for him (?!). I like your marketing strategy idea, although I'm not sure massive alien invasions are my strong suit. I'm hoping Mr Zimmer will be even keener on the library I hope to release next. In my head he's already a big fan.


----------



## Old Timer (May 30, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Haha yes! :D
> 
> I actually like his instrument though from the demos, will probably get this. Haha, just like with our favorite advertisement masters it all works.



Hi DarketsShadow - Glad you like my Tenor Uke. I hope my original post is not seen as 100% marketing. My post was a genuine response to what happened when I walked my dog Pippin. It made me laugh and I thought other people might find it funny too. I guess I was also hoping it might raise the profile of the sample instrument I made at the same time. 

And who knows, Mr Zimmer might have read it and thought, 'Hey, that actually is a pretty good ukulele sample library...' See, I'm half believing my own fantasies even now. 

I live in hope. I live in constant hope...


----------



## fretti (May 30, 2018)

Old Timer said:


> I'm hoping Mr Zimmer will be even keener on the library I hope to release next. In my head he's already a big fan.


Maybe we'll see a Hans Zimmer Uke someday soon with you and him collaborating

BTW just bought it, is a really nice sounding instrument, great library for that money


----------



## Old Timer (May 30, 2018)

fretti said:


> Maybe we'll see a Hans Zimmer Uke someday soon with you and him collaborating
> 
> BTW just bought it, is a really nice sounding instrument, great library for that money



Hey fretti - thanks so much! I'm so pleased that you like the sound. I'd love to hear some music you make with it.


----------



## fretti (May 30, 2018)

Old Timer said:


> Hey fretti - thanks so much! I'm so pleased that you like the sound. I'd love to hear some music you make with it.


After playing around for a little while now:


Only your library + a few effects (Space and Amp designer, a little EQ)
No mixing genius in general, but I just moved into a new room this weekend and it's still a little reverberant (is that actually a word?!) and echoing as I haven't treated anything yet...so excuse a bad mix in advance


----------



## Old Timer (May 30, 2018)

fretti said:


> After playing around for a little while now:
> 
> 
> Only your library + a few effects (Space and Amp designer, a little EQ)
> No mixing genius in general, but I just moved into a new room this weekend and it's still a little reverberant (is that actually a word?!) and echoing as I haven't treated anything yet...so excuse a bad mix in advance




Love it. I played it twice over my studio speakers. I'm amazed you did that so quickly! Totally different to anything I'd come up with. Thanks so much for sharing. I've followed you on SoundCloud. Best wishes, Old Timer.


----------



## fretti (May 30, 2018)

Old Timer said:


> Love it. I played it twice over my studio speakers. I'm amazed you did that so quickly! Totally different to anything I'd come up with. Thanks so much for sharing. I've followed you on SoundCloud. Best wishes, Old Timer.


Glad you liked it!
Thanks for sharing your library


----------



## enyawg (May 31, 2018)

fretti said:


> After playing around for a little while now:
> 
> 
> Only your library + a few effects (Space and Amp designer, a little EQ)
> No mixing genius in general, but I just moved into a new room this weekend and it's still a little reverberant (is that actually a word?!) and echoing as I haven't treated anything yet...so excuse a bad mix in advance



Nice track there... and you’re making Old Timer proud, which he should be. This is a great value little library. I’ll put up something more chamber-uke when I complete my piece with the library!


----------



## Old Timer (May 31, 2018)

enyawg said:


> Nice track there... and you’re making Old Timer proud, which he should be. This is a great value little library. I’ll put up something more chamber-uke when I complete my piece with the library!



What a lovely comment! Thanks so much. Very much look forward to hearing some 'chamber-uke' from you.


----------



## enyawg (Jun 1, 2018)

Here's a 4 movement piece featuring the Tenor (& bass) Uke library from Old Timer.
http://www.sampleism.com/Old-Timer/product/tenor-uke/ (www.sampleism.com/Old-Timer/product/tenor-uke/)

Only spent a few hours on this so absolutely unfinished!

Uke Suite I Allegro (unfinished)


Uke Suite II Grave (unfinished)


Uke Suite III Moderato - Andante - Moderato (unfinished)


Uke Suite IV Larghetto - Presto - Larghetto (unfinished)


----------



## Rctec (Jun 1, 2018)

Old Timer said:


> How crazy is this? How stupid am I?
> 
> I was walking my dog Pippin this morning and had this daydream that Hans Zimmer bought my Tenor Ukulele sample library https://www.sampleism.com/Old-Timer/product/tenor-uke/
> 
> ...


Actually, and this is the truth - no joke, I need a ukulele for the next score. Actually, I need quite a few...and- Could you dream more Hawaiian next, please?


Best,

-Hz


----------



## Old Timer (Jun 1, 2018)

Wow! We heard it here first! 

Dear Mr HZ. Golly! I'm so chuffed you took the trouble to respond to this thread. Thank you. It is totally uncanny that you are actually going to be using ukuleles for your next score. Can't wait to hear what you do with the ukulele as a sound source. I hope ukuleles will become more in vogue as a result. Best wishes to you, and thanks again.


----------



## Old Timer (Jun 1, 2018)

enyawg said:


> Here's a 4 movement piece featuring the Tenor (& bass) Uke library from Old Timer.
> http://www.sampleism.com/Old-Timer/product/tenor-uke/ (www.sampleism.com/Old-Timer/product/tenor-uke/)
> 
> Only spent a few hours on this so absolutely unfinished!
> ...




Hey enyawg, I can't believe what you've done using my ukulele library. Thanks so much. It sounds brilliant. Super brilliant!


----------



## Old Timer (Sep 27, 2018)

Rctec said:


> Actually, and this is the truth - no joke, I need a ukulele for the next score. Actually, I need quite a few...and- Could you dream more Hawaiian next, please?
> 
> 
> Best,
> ...



Dear Hz - you might be interested to know that Tenor Uke is now on sale for only £5 at https://www.sampleism.com/Old-Timer/product/tenor-uke/

Could be just what you need? Go on! Make an old man happy...


----------



## KEM (Nov 4, 2018)

Rctec said:


> Actually, and this is the truth - no joke, I need a ukulele for the next score. Actually, I need quite a few...and- Could you dream more Hawaiian next, please?
> 
> 
> Best,
> ...



I’m gonna guess this comment was relating to the SpongeBob movie that just got announced...?


----------

